# Corsa Installed Today........



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Got my Touring system installed today. This is my second Corsa so I'm familiar with the product. Pretty quiet until you open it up. Since it is this tame I think I'll go ahead and add the headers this week with the Maggie. Anyone need my stock '05 system? LMK.........


JET


----------



## 2quick4u (Mar 2, 2006)

Congrats are they easy to install .

www.strippermotorsports.com


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

2quick4u said:


> Congrats are they easy to install .
> 
> www.strippermotorsports.com


Yea, it is a DIY install but I don't have the time. Paid my local Meinke shop $150 to install it.........two hours and perfect, well worth it.

JET


----------

